

Proftpd critical security leak hasn't been fixed on Ubuntu since May - gwillem
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd-dfsg/+bug/1470259

======
gwillem
Which illustrates the risk of running "universe" packages.

